# The Lounge...



## Groff (May 17, 2008)

Nice idea Chris!  

(Would that be a good place to start a discussion about cars/motorcycles?)


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2008)

Those probably better fit in OT/Sports.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 17, 2008)

I'm still not sure I get it. We post stupid bullshit in OT, really serious/sensitive shit in PC&E, and The Lounge is for stuff in between?


----------



## Groff (May 17, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm still not sure I get it. We post stupid bullshit in OT, really serious/sensitive shit in PC&E, and The Lounge is for stuff in between?



That's how I see it, the religion thread is a good example, it's not news or politics, and it's not a stitch is gay thread.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 17, 2008)

But it WAS in Lifestyle & Fitness, and I could see it being part of Lifestyle. Either way, it's cool I guess. Just means whenever I want to start a new thread I have to think a bit harder


----------



## oompa (May 18, 2008)

awesome initiative


----------



## Chris (May 18, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> But it WAS in Lifestyle & Fitness, and I could see it being part of Lifestyle. Either way, it's cool I guess. Just means whenever I want to start a new thread I have to think a bit harder



You are the LAST person that I want lifestyle advice from, fucker.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 18, 2008)

Cool, I like the idea. In Off Topic things always end up being a free for all, even know it's a relatively serious topic/discussion/ whatever.

Now, we have The Lounge, which is cool, and a section dedicated to nonsense! The Off Topic Forum, this is a wonderful idea


----------

